# Choix difficile entre un powerbook 17" et un powerbook 15"



## Ptolem (17 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour,

 J'ai posé la même question sur les forums de macbidouille. Ne m'en voulez pas de la reposer ici svp mais c vrai que je cherche un maximum d'avis. Je ne posterai pas sur els autres sites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Bonjour, 

Enfin la mise à jour est intervenue. Moi qui suis PCistes depuis 10 ans je veux passer aux portables mac car j'en ai assez des fils, de l'encombrement de mon bureau et du bruit de mon AMD ATHLON 2200+ et ses 512 Mo de DDR, son écran 19" et sa carte graphique Nvidia Gforce Ti4200. 

J'ai fais un calcul en tenant compte de l'offre étudiant ADC (donc environ 20% de remise) et d'un crédit sur 24 mois.





POUR LE POWERBOOK A 1,25GHZ AVEC SUPERDRIVE 
avec 1Go de RAM 2*512, un disque dur 5400 tours et la garantie applecare 

Montant donné TTC par l'apple store: 4004,21 Euros 

Maintenant j'imagine que je souscris pour 99$ à ADC et cela me permet d'avoir une remise de -20% 
Donc: 4004,21 * 0,8 = 3203,37 Euros 

Enfin je paie sur 24 mois et donc je dois payer des intérêts (Taux nominal annuel 10,90%, soit un TEG annuel de 11,461%* et un TEG mensuel de 0,908%) 
Donc: 3203,37  * 1,11461 = 3570,51 Euros 

Et comme je paie sur 24 mois cela me fait: 3570,51 / 24 = 149 Euros. 

En résumé (et si je me suis pas trompé dans mes calculs approximatifs (j'ai jamais été bon en math), je peux m'acheter ce pb 15" pour 149 Euros à payer tous les mois pendant 2 ans. 





POUR LE POWERBOOK 17" 
512Mo de RAM, un disque dur de 5400 tours et la garantie applecare 
Cela me revient à: 154 Euros/ mois pendant 2 ans. 

Y a donc une différence de 5 Euros à payer tous les mois. C'est rien et c'est pour cela que j'hésite vraiment. 
Maintenant la différence serait de 20 Euros environ pour la même configuration donnée plus haut pour le pb 15" MAIS AVEC SIMPLEMENT 512 Mo de RAM. 





Je veux faire du montage vidéo et graver mes dvd, je veux faire de la musique en branchant son synthé roland à mon portable. 
Mais tout cela je le fais en amateur. je ne travaille pas pour des studios mais je travaille pour mon plaisir. 

Dois je privilégier un 15" avec 1Go de RAM (et d'ailleurs sentirai je vraiment la différence avec les 512 Mo de base?) ou un 17" avec 512Mo de RAM? 


Je vous remercie d'avance de bien vouloir m'aider. Pour mon premier mac je ne veux vraiment pas me tromper. Je serai vraiment trop déçu de prendre un portable qui me fasse regretter mon PC (ce que je n'envisage pas evidemment). 

PS: au fait j'ai vu qu'il y avait une offre durant l'apple expo. C'est une offre de financement en 10 ou 20 mois avec un taux d'intérêt de l'ordre de 2 ou 3%. Pensez vous qu' l'on puisse en bénéficier si on cotise les 99% pour l'offre ADC. Là se serait vraiment super.


----------



## krigepouh (17 Septembre 2003)

Salut !
Et pourquoi pas une troisième soluce ?... Le PowerBook 17" AVEC 1 Go de ram !
La différence de prix ne doit pas être énorme non plus et tu gagnes le superbe écran 17" qui pour les logiciels de musique que tu utilises serait bien plus confortable non ?
Ne surtout pas négliger la ram avec Mac OS X !


a+


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

je peux dire une connerie ?
pour la musique en amateur, je conseillerais plutôt le 15" (voire le 12")... il est plus stable quand il est posé sur un coin de synthé








enfin c'est pas tant une connerie que cela, je parle d'expérience, mon alu12 tient tout juste sur mon clavier midi yamaha


----------



## Ptolem (18 Septembre 2003)

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses.

Finalement j'ai décidé, je vais prendre le 17".
Avec l'offre ADC et un crédit de 24 mois je le touche à 154 Euros par mois. Le 15" avec 1Go je le toucherai à 149 Euros mar mois. Par contre le 17" avec un 1 Go je le toucherai à 166 Euros par mois. En gros ça fait quand même un peu plus cher.

Finalement je me demandais si ça ne vaudrait pas le coup d'acheter de la ram chez www.macway.com car elle vaut 89 Euros et ,non 400 Euros comme chez apple. Alors oui c pas de l'apple mais est ce vraiment utile d'avoir de l'apple? Si elle casse dans les 1 an, on me la remplace.Si elle casse 2 ans aprés à la rigueur je la change. Cela sera toujours moins cher que d'acheter les 512Mo en + chez apple.
 Quelqu'un peut il me dire si ces barrettes (noname?) ont des inconvénients à part le fait qu'elles auront peut être une durée de vie moins longue que celles d'apple?

Sinon pour le synthé, j'ai un G800 Roland. Et je n'avais pas pensé à mettre mon portable dessus car j'aurai un peu peur qu'il tombe. Mais vraiment ta remarque était super intéressante. Je vais de se pas voir quelle place prendrait un 17" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Enfin, pour la musique faut il acheter une carte son ou le synthé fera l'affaire?

Merci encore.


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2003)

Sinon oublie pas l'offre de crédit à 2,9 % jusqu'au 20 septembre !


----------



## Ptolem (18 Septembre 2003)

j' y ai pensé mais c pas assez avantageux par rapport à l'ADC.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

Ptolem a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour le synthé, j'ai un G800 Roland. Et je n'avais pas pensé à mettre mon portable dessus car j'aurai un peu peur qu'il tombe. Mais vraiment ta remarque était super intéressante. Je vais de ce pas voir quelle place prendrait un 17"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



franchement, pour éditer de la musique sur ordinateur, rien de mieux que d'avoir le clavier de l'ordi juste au dessus du clavier musical (et si possible l'écran pas trop loin)... c'est vraiment très confortable

mais à vrai dire, je ne me suis pas encore servi de mon alu pour la musique
double raison : mes softs sont des vieux trucs qui tournent sous OS 9 et mon boîtier synthétiseur Yamaha MU10 (relié à mon clavier midi Yamaha Clavinova) ne dispose pas de port USB mais d'un port série
en fait c'est du matos que j'utilisais déjà avec mon performa 6200

donc pour la musique (je n'en fais plus beaucoup ces derniers temps), je continue à me servir de mon vieux G3 beige (dont je place le clavier sur le Clavinova, et dont j'incline l'écran qui se situe juste à côté de ce dernier)...

je ne connais pas ton synthé Roland, mais si les sonorités qu'il propose te suffisent (en qualité comme en quantité), à mon avis tu peux te contenter de brancher ce dernier à un adaptateur Midi-USB, que tu connecteras à ton alu17
sinon, prends un boîtier synthétiseur Midi avec une sortie USB (les cartes son sont en général destinées aux ordinateurs de bureau... mais peut-être que ça existe également en PCMCIA ?)


----------



## blanc (18 Septembre 2003)

va donc faire un tour dans un magasin fnac le powerbook vient de me couter moins cher que sur l'appel store...

avec 1 go de ram en option plus les 512 d'origine
livraison semaine prochaine


----------



## nekura (18 Septembre 2003)

Ptolem a dit:
			
		

> Finalement je me demandais si ça ne vaudrait pas le coup d'acheter de la ram chez www.macway.com car elle vaut 89 Euros et ,non 400 Euros comme chez apple. Alors oui c pas de l'apple mais est ce vraiment utile d'avoir de l'apple? Si elle casse dans les 1 an, on me la remplace.Si elle casse 2 ans aprés à la rigueur je la change. Cela sera toujours moins cher que d'acheter les 512Mo en + chez apple.
> Quelqu'un peut il me dire si ces barrettes (noname?) ont des inconvénients à part le fait qu'elles auront peut être une durée de vie moins longue que celles d'apple?



Apple vend ses barrettes de ram au prix de l'uranium enrichi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quand c'est possible, mieux vaut acheter ça ailleurs.

J'ai acheté plusieurs fois de la ram chez MacWay, et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis.
Certes les mac sont réputés plus "sensibles" à la qualité de la ram (notamment leurs temps de latence, etc), mais les revendeurs mac tels que MacWay sélectionnent justement leur matériel pour que ça se passe bien... (sinon, ils auraient des retours systématiques et massifs)


----------



## Ptolem (18 Septembre 2003)

ça me redonne espoir pour la ram. Je pense que j'irai voir sur macway car c vrai qu'apple abuse un peu pour leur RAM.

Sinon je sais vraiment pas si sur la fnac j'aurai un prix aussi intéressant que -20% mais je vais aller voir quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, pensez que l'applecare soit nécessaire? Si c que de la maintenance je préfère m'adresser directement à vous, les forums d'internet. Maintenant si je fais tomber mon powerbook par terre par mégarde est ce qu'il me le change? Car si il le change pas du fait que c de ma faute je vois pas trop l'intérêt de prendre l'applecare.

Encore merci.


----------



## corbuu (18 Septembre 2003)

prevoie un mois d'attente pour avoir l'ADC en marche...


----------



## Jacen (18 Septembre 2003)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> prevoie un mois d'attente pour avoir l'ADC en marche...


ca changé? Moi l'an dernier, quand j'ai acheté mon powerbook (décembre 2002), je me suis inscrit, 2 jours apres (le temps d avoir le fric sur un compte) je l'ai commandé par téléphone avec laréduc de 20% (sur le Ti et sur l'ipod)


----------



## qslprod (18 Septembre 2003)

Peut on me rappeller ce qu'est l'ADC et comment ça marche : avantage et inconvénients..merci d'avance

(j'sius étudiant)

A+


----------



## Ptolem (18 Septembre 2003)

l'offre ADC est une offre qui est valable une fois dans ta vie seulement. Contrairement à l'offre éducation d'apple qui te fait gagner 6% sur le matériel, en adhérant à ADC (pour 99$/an et pas besoin de renouveller pour la seconde année) tu peux économiser jusqu'à 25% (de 10% à 25% selon ton achat).

Pour cela tu vas sur la page ADC (développeur de apple france) puis tu dois t'inscrire et acheter le pack "student ADC" pour 99$. Aprés tu dois alors envoyer par fax la preuve que tu es bien étudiant (carte étudiant).

Et peu importe que tu sois développeur ou pas. Je suis en fac de droit et là j'attends qu'on m'active mon compte qui est toujours en "pending". Mais selon la fille de ADC france qui m'a répondu au téléphone, je devrai être activé cet aprés midi.


----------



## decoris (18 Septembre 2003)

dis nous si ça marche, je compte acheter un powerbook G5 comme ça dans 1 an!!!


----------



## Jacen (18 Septembre 2003)

l'avantage de l'aDV c'est que tu économises 20% sur l'achat d'un système (powermac + écran, powerbook + ipod etc par exemple) (enfin l'écran ou l 'ipod tu le prends que si tu veux hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

le défaut c'est qu'après tous les mois apple t'envoie une grosse lettre avec un cd contenant les dernières mises à jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (en clair y'a pas de défaut, t'as même droit à OS X "gratuit" et à des offrex promotionnelles relativement intéressantes.)


----------



## manustyle (19 Septembre 2003)

Ptolem a dit:
			
		

> l'offre ADC est une offre qui est valable une fois dans ta vie seulement. Contrairement à l'offre éducation d'apple qui te fait gagner 6% sur le matériel, en adhérant à ADC (pour 99$/an et pas besoin de renouveller pour la seconde année) tu peux économiser jusqu'à 25% (de 10% à 25% selon ton achat).
> 
> Pour cela tu vas sur la page ADC (développeur de apple france) puis tu dois t'inscrire et acheter le pack "student ADC" pour 99$. Aprés tu dois alors envoyer par fax la preuve que tu es bien étudiant (carte étudiant).
> 
> Et peu importe que tu sois développeur ou pas. Je suis en fac de droit et là j'attends qu'on m'active mon compte qui est toujours en "pending". Mais selon la fille de ADC france qui m'a répondu au téléphone, je devrai être activé cet aprés midi.



C'est obligé d'être étudiant ? je croyais que l'ADC c'était pour les developeurs ?

merci, ça m'interresse aussi.


----------



## Ptolem (19 Septembre 2003)

alors oui ça marche mais il semble qu'on ne puisse pas faire de crédit.

On est obligé de payer en une fois.

Peut être si on passe par notre banque ou un organisme de crédit comme cofidis ça peut passer?

Car j'avoue qu'en une fois !!!!!!!


----------



## decoris (20 Septembre 2003)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> C'est obligé d'être étudiant ? je croyais que l'ADC c'était pour les developeurs ?
> 
> merci, ça m'interresse aussi.



oui, mais les étudiants payent 35 fois moins que les dévellopeurs.. (100$  contre 3500)


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (25 Septembre 2003)

Ptolem a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, pensez que l'applecare soit nécessaire? Si c que de la maintenance je préfère m'adresser directement à vous, les forums d'internet. Maintenant si je fais tomber mon powerbook par terre par mégarde est ce qu'il me le change? Car si il le change pas du fait que c de ma faute je vois pas trop l'intérêt de prendre l'applecare.
> 
> Encore merci.



L'intéret, c'est que si tu compte prendre un crédit sur 24 mois et que ton mac tombe en panne au bout de 13 mois, tu l'as dans le c** si tu n'as pas pris l'apple care... Au passage, je trouve vraiment con qu'Apple ne propose pas 3 ans de garantie de base ! Pour les ordis, je ne sais pas si ça se fait chez les grand constructeurs PC, mais pour les écrans, par ex, ce sont à peux près les seuls à ne donner qu'un an de garantie ! Mais bon, le pb ne se pose pas trop en l'occurence (à moins que les portables PC de marques ne soient garanties 2 ou 3 ans de base).

Concernant les pannes que tu causerais (en le faisant tomber, etc...), si ça ne se voie pas trop, tu peux toujours essayer de faire jouer la garantie quand même... Faut toujours essayer !


----------



## Jetsurfer (27 Septembre 2003)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> Et pourquoi pas une troisième soluce ?... Le PowerBook 17" AVEC 1 Go de ram !
> La différence de prix ne doit pas être énorme non plus et tu gagnes le superbe écran 17" qui pour les logiciels de musique que tu utilises serait bien plus confortable non ?
> Ne surtout pas négliger la ram avec Mac OS X !
> a+


C'est ce que j'ai fait, je l'utilise depuis deux jours et j'en suis très content.
La différence de prix entre le 15" et le 17" est de ± 450 Euros mais le 17" a une barrette de Ram de 512 Mb, le 15" a deux barrettes de 256 Mb et pour arriver à 1 Gb il faut donc changer les deux barrettes, à réfléchir.
Sinon je l'utilise avec le clavier de mon ancien iMac G3 et il fonctionne vraiment bien, cela faisiait 7 ans que je n'avais pas changé de Powerbook et je n'ai aucun regret et je compte le garder longtemps.


----------



## bibi78 (27 Septembre 2003)

Je confirme j'ai aussi un TI 17 pouces 1Gb depuis deux jours, c'est une superbe machine qui marche trés bien.

en général je ne trouve pas les écrans des powerbooks de super qualité; mais sur le dernier 17 la dalle est trés bonne.

a+


----------

